# Casc antic de Sòria



## Cecilio

Hola a tots.

No estic segur si l'expressió "casc antic" és del tot acceptada en català. Per altra banda, ¿la ciutat de Sòria, a Castella-Lleó, s'escriu així, amb accent obert?


----------



## samarkanda

Hola Cecilio,

al web de l'Enciclopèdia diu

*Sòria*
Municipi de Castella i Lleó, capital de la província homònima

Aquest és el link: http://grec.cat/cgibin/multicl.pgm


----------



## News

Hola, Cecilio,

a mi no em surt l'acepció de "casc" com a "barri" ni al DIEC ni al GREC.

Per tant, tot i que en català parlat diem molt sovint "casc antic", jo diria "nucli antic" o bé "barri antic", si es tracta d'un context molt formal.

Pel que fa a Sòria, sí, va amb accent obert.

Salut!!


----------



## ampurdan

Jo diria "barri vell".


----------



## Cecilio

Sembla que, com imaginava, l'expressió "casc antic" no és molt recomanable en català. El que passa, com en altres casos, és que els possibles equivalents catalans no es corresponen exactament amb l'original castellà. Per exemple, un "barri vell" o un "barrri antic"! semblen un concepte diferent, ja que en un "casc antic" hi ha normalment més d'un barri. L'expressió "nucli antic" sona massa moderna per a segons quins contextos.


----------



## ampurdan

No ho sé, Cecilio, però jo quan parlo en català dic el "barri vell" de Girona o de Barcelona i quan parlo en castellà dic "el casco antiguo".


----------



## Cecilio

Ara que ho pense, a mi em sonaria més natural dir "part antiga".


----------



## chics

Bona nit, xiquets.

A mi me l'han fet traduir per *centre històric*.


----------



## Mei

Hola:

¿Qué us sembla "zona antiga" o "zona vella"?

Una aportació més. 

Salut

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola a tots!

Jo penso que tot el que heu dit fins ara sona bé, no? De tota manera, apunto que, a mi, igual que al (o a la...) Chics, m'ho han fet traduir per _centre històric_.

Salutacions i fins aviat!


----------



## RIU

ampurdan said:


> No ho sé, Cecilio, però jo quan parlo en català dic el "barri vell" de Girona o de Barcelona i quan parlo en castellà dic "el casco antiguo".


 
Hola a tots.

De Barcelona se'n diu el barri gòtic. De Girona ho ignoro.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A Girona hi ha el Call, però no tota la part antiga/vella és el Call. Pel que fa a Barcelona... Hi ha altres parts velles a banda del Gòtic! (la Ribera, el Raval, etc.)

Algú hi està d'acord?

Salutacions!


----------



## chics

Hola!

Tot i que totes les expressions del tipus barri/zona/part... antiga/vella em semblen bé, discrepo amb la de "gòtic". Com diu la Traductora..., no tot el barri antic (La Ciutat Vella) és gòtic! Hi ha la Ribera, el Born, El Raval, també hi ha un Call, etc.

A Girona tampoc l'és tot, el Call Jueu. I a Tarragona, per exemple, encara hi ha la part romana!


----------



## Cecilio

No sé si expressions com ara el Call o el Barri Gòtic es podrien aplicar a Sòria! (Em sembla que no). És cert que hi ha una gran quantitat d'expressions en català per referir-nos a la part vella d'una ciutat però cap d'elles té el significat exacte de "casco antiguo", això fa que el corresponent castellanisme "casc antic" tinga vigència. La pregunta és: ¿quan va ser l'última vegada que les institucions lingüístiques del català van donar per bo un castellanisme? Sembla que hi ha mica de terror a acceptar-ne de nous.


----------



## chics

Cecilio said:


> No sé si expressions com ara el Call o el Barri Gòtic es podrien aplicar a Sòria! (Em sembla que no).


 
Ji! És el que volia dir... cada ciutat té un patrimoni històric diferent. Per això _antic_, _vell _o _històric_ - més generals- valen per a totes, com a ubicació inicial de la ciutat. En algunes es parla de la _ciutat amurallada_, o _dintre de murs_, però una altra vegada això només és aplicable a algunes poblacions.

En la llengua parlada, els catalans utilitzem molt més "el centre" que "casc antic". De fet m'ha passat que, fora de Catalunya, he demanat pel "centre antic/històric/etc" del poble o ciutat (fent turisme...) i m'ha costat molt que m'entenguèssin. Al final em dèien: "¡Aaaah! ¿te refieres al casco antiguo?". Aquí no passa això ni molt menys.


----------



## RIU

Certament teniu raó TPS i Chics, el terme adequat es cuitat vella.


----------

